# Election 2002 is for the pigs



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Did I getcha? I bet you thought this post was about Jennifer Granholm.

ELECTION 2002
Pigs win constitutional protection
National animal-rights groups wage 'big money' campaign in Florida

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=29542


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Cheer up. The state is not as bad off as feared. Jennifer Granholm as a governor is only one person by herself surrounded by both chambers of Republican dominance. She may go in history as the veto governor, but you will still have enough votes to override on more occassions than she can pass a bills by herself. Even then Granholm will have to form collitions and you get your objectives in.

As far as the environment goes, Granholm will never be able to repair the damage done by the Engler administration over the last 12 years. Polluters and developers will still be able to buy off the local officials at the city, township, and county levels. It is the local corruption that destroys most of the fish and wildlife habitats. Engler and DEQ Harding just gave the local corruption state backup to thwart enforcement and corrupt the appeals process. Granholm will not be able to replace the quality of the former DEQ and DNR.


----------



## drazle (Oct 8, 2002)

This is bad news. Unnecessary suffering of animals is bad. And I may not like pigs to be 2-foot wide stalls for 4 months. But constitutional protection for animal rights? This is the beginning of the end!

The big money behind these groups is astounding (www.activistcash.com). And much of it comes from people that think they are donating to help animals, not change the constitution.

We have to do our part to fight this, which includes lots of needed money. www.ussa.com, www.safariclub.org, and more.

Too bad we lost the vote for Posthumas. Grantholm may be good for some environmental issues, but bad for hunters and animal owners/eaters. As HR says, at least we have Republican controlled house and senate. But even some republicans are pro-animal rights because it gets them cash. www.saova.org, etc.

We gotta fight em if we want future generations to be able to hunt, fish, and eat meat!


----------



## Steelie~Ed (Oct 12, 2001)

What astounds me even more is that any person can vote to pass laws to give constitutional rights to animals and groups can spend millions to do same, yet there are children who have no roof over their heads, very little to eat and are illiterate and yet no laws are passed to give them the right to warm, safe and comfortable housing; food and a good education. But you cant sell that point to these actiwackos who just cant see how foolish their causes are when they're putting pigs over human beings. The passing of this ballot initiative now forces the Government to impose the will of a misguided minority on the meat-eating majority.

I wonder how many of these pig huggers who voted for the initiative will be ordering the pork loin at their favorite restaurant this weekend?


----------

